# New Driver



## TheMetalMan0 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I know this has been done to death but this is slightly different to the usual which driver should I get.

I've been lucky enough to get some lessons and money for a new driver for my birthday.  My question is does everyone think it would be better to go hit a few drivers - get the one I like then go to my lessons and learn to use this one. 
Or, go to my lessons driverless (well with a cracked dunlop) and see what the pro would recommend for me?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 30, 2011)

I predict a 100% swing vote on this one.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a total no-brainer.

Get the lessons, build a repeatable action, then find the driver to suit that. Absolutely no point getting a driver based on your current swing then changing your swing so the driver may no longer be suitable.

Easy!


----------



## brendy (Nov 30, 2011)

For reference though, I wouldnt take the broken Dunlop at all.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I thought this would be the general reaction.  I've been playing for a few years but only recently started using my driver so don't have a repeatable swing that's anywhere near consistent yet.  Just didn't want my pro thinking I was a numpty expecting lessons on how to use a driver and not even having one!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, which joker decided to spoil my prediction!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 30, 2011)

TheMetalMan0 said:



			Just didn't want my pro thinking I was a numpty expecting lessons on how to use a driver and not even having one!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that he'd be more likely to think you were a numpty if you had turned up with a brand new toy and no idea how to use it.  There'll be loan clubs available for you to use in lessons.  The advice given to me when I started a few months ago was to get used to using the irons first.  I've stuck to this and I'm only just starting to use the (2nd Hand Old) driver now after three months.  I'm yet to take my lessons, but plan to in the New Year.  At which point I'll find out if the driver that I have is right for me or if I need to consider a new toy.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 30, 2011)

A driver is a driver is a driver. It makes no difference as to what kind/type you have the action is still the same. The club is never at fault remember. Saying that I wouldn't get something like a 910 or R11 maybe a Ping or something similar.


----------



## Junior (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd go and speak to the pro while your having a lesson and get some advice.  I wouldnt buy on the spot though , i'd then go away and do some research regarding what your budget it and whether its worth looking at 2nd hard versus new


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm with the lessons first brigade.

I think the pro will probably get you hitting with a mid iron initially. Just tell him you are looking for a new driver. He'll probably have a few you  can try and if you are booking a series of lessons he might even do you a  deal on one of them.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2011)

chris661 said:



			A driver is a driver is a driver. It makes no difference as to what kind/type you have the action is still the same. *The club is never at fault remember*.
		
Click to expand...

God I wish that statement had never been uttered.

If a driver is a driver is a driver then how come some people can hit model A 250 straight but Model B 250 sideways?

The action is still the same but the problem lies with how you perform that action.

If your swing speed is 80mph with a driver, giving you Rory's Driver isn't going to help you one bit - you'll struggle to get the ball off the ground. So what's at fault? The club is an inanimate object so technically can't be at fault but it can be completely unsuitable for your needs - same meat different gravy. Or are you at fault for not being Man enough to swing it at 120mph......
You have a swing - ok it changes a little here and there but basically it's the same. 

Clubs vary enormously.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 30, 2011)

Imurg said:



			God I wish that statement had never been uttered.

If a driver is a driver is a driver then how come some people can hit model A 250 straight but Model B 250 sideways?

The action is still the same but the problem lies with how you perform that action.

If your swing speed is 80mph with a driver, giving you Rory's Driver isn't going to help you one bit - you'll struggle to get the ball off the ground. So what's at fault? The club is an inanimate object so technically can't be at fault but it can be completely unsuitable for your needs - same meat different gravy. Or are you at fault for not being Man enough to swing it at 120mph......
You have a swing - ok it changes a little here and there but basically it's the same. 

Clubs vary enormously.
		
Click to expand...

So what your talking about is the shaft then not the club?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2011)

Well as the shaft is part of the club then it is the club.

It's like putting a jumbo grip on for someone with very small hands - they won't be able to control it.

The club is the club is the club - any part of it may be right but if it's not all right then it's worthless to you


----------



## chris661 (Nov 30, 2011)

So now we are into fitting. My point is get a driver and then you have one constant there, film are talking about lessons with kit that is loaned then buy a driver surely if you have your own (with a relevant shaft etc etc) then it will be easier to progress.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2011)

Agreed but to say that it doesn't matter what driver you have - which is what you imply - is wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2011)

Has to be lessons first and get the set up (different to other clubs - albeit marginally) and learn how to hit it. Once you can get a degree of consistancy it opens up a plethora of choices and if you want to wander down the shaft and C/F route at least the swing will be repeatable


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone who replied. I can see it from both sides but think it'll be best to try and get something repeatable, then see if the pro has any recommendations as to shaft/brand/loft etc.  As at the moment I have no idea what would work for me, so I'd rather have the club fit my swing rather than trying to swing to accommodate a shaft that might not be suitable.
Interesting debate though - didn't think I'd get this many replies


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 1, 2011)

I did it the other way round, bought a driver, couldnt hit it, had lessons still couldnt hit it, changed driver.... am on my 3rd now and still pants with it


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Dec 1, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			I did it the other way round, bought a driver, couldnt hit it, had lessons still couldnt hit it, changed driver.... am on my 3rd now and still pants with it 

Click to expand...

Haha oh dear!  Out of interest what drivers have you tried?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 1, 2011)

titleist 907 d1, cobra hs-9, nike sq sumo and now got the nike vr


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 1, 2011)

TheMetalMan0 said:



			As at the moment I have no idea what would work for me, so I'd rather have the club fit my swing rather than trying to swing to accommodate a shaft that might not be suitable. 

Click to expand...

Thats not a bad place to be - you can approach this with an open mind and you are more likely to listen to the pros advice. Get a deal from the pro to consider. He could throw in a free lesson as this wouldnt cost him (other than the time) unless he is really booked for lessons. 

Surely its got to make sense to get a repeatable swing and then get fit (as the vast majority say)?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Dec 1, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			titleist 907 d1, cobra hs-9, nike sq sumo and now got the nike vr
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, not considered any of those.  I've been looking at Ping G15, Taylormade Superfast Burner 1 and 2 or maybe a callaway one.  Going with an open mind though to see what the pro will recommend.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got my first lesson booked in for tonight, will see what he says


----------

